# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Sint-Augustinus Kliniek

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Sint-Augustinus Kliniek
Iepersesteenweg 100
Veurne

Bezoek de website van Sint-Augustinus Kliniek


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Sint-Augustinus Kliniek.*

----------


## Mathilde-1

Hele drukke kliniek met voor Nederlandse begrippen goedkope prijzen. Ik waardeer het als Nederlandse vooral dat ik hier zonder verwijsbriefje naartoe kan. Dat moet in principe met Nederlandse specialisten ook kunnen, maar in de praktijk wordt vaak vooraf een verwijsbriefje door het ziekenhuis gevraagd. En omdat de zorg zonder verwijzing niet vergoed wordt door de zorgverzekering, en de prijzen in Nederland zo hoog zijn, is het raadplegen van een specialist niet mogelijk in Nederland. Ja beste Belgen, ook een gynaecoloog, oogarts, oorarts kan ik alleen met een verwijzing raadplegen. En de huisartsen denken dat ze het zelf wel kunnen, ook als er geen duidelijke diagnose door de huisarts gesteld kan wodne (door onkunde).

----------


## dotito

ik dacht dat het de kliniek st-Augustinus in Wilrijk was maar is in veurne daar heb ik geen ervaring mee.maar in Wilrijk dat is best een goede kliniek ben er een 1x geopereerd en bevallen heel tevreden over,maar wel duur.

----------

